# Draw Results For The Expo!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

https://secure.200permits.com/winners.php


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dang.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Dang.


That's a lot nicer word than I blurted out after not finding my name!


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

It looks like Tex will be hunting moose. Congrats


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GSLHonker said:


> It looks like Tex will be hunting moose. Congrats


I thought so to, wrong Darin. :evil: I even called to give him congrats.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GSLHonker said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like Tex will be hunting moose. Congrats
> ...


I was the *third *person to call him! **** the luck...what a slap in the face!

Just fixin me a glass of 'ol glen...hold the ice!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link.. Yep, Zim pourin my sad self a wee drahm as well


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like Im going to be in the Nebo unit in Sept.

Bull Elk - Limited Entry - Any Weapon (early) - Central Mountains, Nebo - units: 3 
Name City, State 
LARRY PETERSEN HYRUM, UT 
JAVALAN REDD CEDAR CITY, UT 
NATHAN GRIESS PLEASANT VIEW, UT


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats Nate! My brother drew Wasatch Rifle too! What a year it will be! Sorry to hear Darin was not the right Darin! I thought for sure that was him! I have like 5 friends that drew! Good luck to you all!

Chad


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

What a waste--and not b/c I didn't draw.

It is fairly obvious from the results that the non-residents make up a small percent of the overall crowd at the expo--meaning they gave 5 once in a lifetime hunts to a fairly small group of non-residents.

What do you want to bet that less than 4,000 people put in for those tags--meaning they went for $20k.........$20k for a desert sheep hunt? What a waste. They'd do a lot more good having an open raffle on the internet.

And congrats on the tag Nate. Hope some more people on the forum drew.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

what about the 20,000 dollars in prizes?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That Calvin MacDonald of Kamas, Utah, sure is one lucky sucker! He not only won a Book Cliffs deer tag, but got the Nikon Binoculars to boot. Good luck on your hunt, Calvin, whoever you are :| .


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A one hundred dollar donation from me. Oh well,....hope the money goes to good use.

Congrats to those that drew!

sawsman


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought the same thing when I saw Tex's name until I looked at the city, I was picking up the phone at that point, saved myself in the nick of time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, He's actually a customer of mine too. I delivered his turkey to him this fall when me, my brother, and dad went down there for our pronghorn doe hunt. He's a cool guy. Even showed us around and where to find the goats. Get this, he is the same age as me, has a birthday in the same month, and has the same middle initial. :shock: I think his mom and mine must have shared a room at the same hospital 43 years ago...

Small world.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Next year I am putting in with Larry Moody! I figure it could not hurt since this is the 3rd year in a row he has drawn a bull tag!!!! No, I did not studeer! 3 tags in 3 years!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew a Nebo turkey tag A.  Now where is this Nebo?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

DOH.... Another donation... I gotta figure out what Mr. Moody is doing....


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Talking about luck, one guy deer the Henry's deer tag and then a Pahvant elk tag. Talk about a bad year!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Ya, and Kurt Toney drew a deer and a Mnt Goat. That sure sucks to give up A tag.....I know which one i would let slide....Big


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought for sure this year was the year... Nope! Now I just can't wait to get my 
" unsuccessful" from the state.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ya, and Kurt Toney drew a deer and a Mnt Goat. That sure sucks to give up A tag.....I know which one i would let slide....Big


He actually doesn't have to give one up. You can draw and keep multiple tags, just not for the same species.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok there has been a mistake. My name is not on that list.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bummer. At least the money goes toward conservation! 

Tex, I tought the same thing until I saw where he was from too. Thats a small world with all the similarities between you two. I would keep in touch with him. You never know when there will be a mistaken identity between you guys. :shock:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I checked three times and I'm still not on the list. Oh-well better than blowing money in some machine in Wendover.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow i never truley understood why people got so tor up about expo permits, Thats quite a few tags! So conceivably you could get an expo tag for bull elk and draw a tag in the same year? That would be somthing!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I think the expo was cool, I knew a couple winners, none of them were me. Maybe next year.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Ill be Hunting up on Boulder this fall!

Bull Elk - Limited Entry - Any Weapon (early) - Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits - units: 2 
Name City, State 
ADAM JONES TOOELE, UT 
DEWAYNE MEYER MAGNA, UT

I dont know to much about this area, looks like Ill be doing a lot of camping/scouting down there.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> Wow i never truley understood why people got so tor up about expo permits, Thats quite a few tags! So conceivably you could get an expo tag for bull elk and draw a tag in the same year? That would be somthing!


You can NOT draw a convention tag and a LE/OIL tag for the same species in the same year. You can draw for different species in the same year however.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> soules2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow i never truley understood why people got so tor up about expo permits, Thats quite a few tags! So conceivably you could get an expo tag for bull elk and draw a tag in the same year? That would be somthing!
> ...


Larry Moody could get it done! :mrgreen:


----------

